# Dead, need new prop ideas



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like this section is fairly dead. Let’s throw up some cool prop ideas , something with a really cool neat pneumatic mechanism. I need something to make for this Halloween at my house.


----------



## ZombieRaider (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Brian!....How's that Scare Parts half coffin lunger you got from me holding up?....When it comes to prop ideas, watching the Transworld videos ALWAYS fills me with inspiration....These days, I'm really interested in building quality over quantity...I'm trying to learn everything from distressing to tea staining to using a router, 3d printer, air brushing....Anything to bring the looks of a prop up to the next level...To answer your question, I don't think I've seen much as far as combination electric motor movement with a pneumatic built in for the scare...That would be kind of cool to have the electric movement draw their attention to, like the moving skeleton on top of the box with a drop down panel for the scare...ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (Jan 25, 2009)

Great to hear it went to someone like him...I scaled way back too when I sold that stuff back then but I can't seem to let my Scare Factory props go...ZR


----------

